

Health Insurer Anthem Hit by Hackers - jweir
http://www.wsj.com/articles/health-insurer-anthem-hit-by-hackers-1423103720

======
jweir
You can get past the pay wall by linking to the article through Google.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Health+Insurer+Anthem+Hit+by...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Health+Insurer+Anthem+Hit+by+Hackers)

